# Some of the last plants I got



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

They are from Kai.























































greets


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow looks like you have some interesting crypts. I'm not a crypt expert by any means but I really like the looks of the C. Minima. The waffle leaf pattern really interests me. Is this a crypt that can be obtained in the US?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

All C. minima strains from Sumatra which I know show this heavily bullated leaf - really beautiful. Chris and Sean have Sumatran minima. These are more demanding than minima from the Malay Peninsula though!

Actually, these are "surplus" plantlets from the last ECS meeting: There's often a back-up runner in the bags which get distributed and I sent these plantlets on to Xema. Makes more sense than crowding them at home! Letting other experienced growers try their hands on them also helps to spread the risk of loosing them...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Does the leaf change form when grown submersed or is this the submersed form. I'm a little suprised I've never seen this crypt before.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Currently all plants are going fine, except the sumatran minima, melting all leaves... I hope rhizome will get fine...


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Xema said:


>


Thanks Xema for showing the picture of the plant. Are you growing it emmerse?
Cryptocoryne minima is a nice crypt to have. Update us on the growth in times to come.
Anyone else keep this plant? can share some information? thanks

Here the link.
Cryptocoryne minima


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The plant of the picture finally got itself melted...

I have onther kind of minima, which has a totally different kind of leaves...










By the way, the rest of the last plant sendt are going well.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

Did it melt completely? Sorry to hear that! We'll try again with a larger plant... 

It's interesting that your Bukit Merah minima (minima from the Malay Peninsula are definitely easier to grow and one of the best blackwater crypts to start with) shows leaves resembling my submersed leaves. Do you have very high humidity?

My plants from Bukit Merah (same strain) show 3 distinct leaf types (with intermediate forms seen once in a while):
Submersed leaves brownish green with marmorated pattern; somewhat lanceolate with broad base and tapering towards tip.
Semi-submersed leaves close to the surface: cordate and very broad (almost round), heavily bullated.
Emersed leaves: oval, slightly bullated; dark bronze leaves with purple undersides.

I'll try to dig out or make some pics...


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> Does the leaf change form when grown submersed or is this the submersed form. I'm a little suprised I've never seen this crypt before.


I need to experiment more with Sumatran minima growing submersed; I'll report the results...

BTW, pallidinervia can have also very strongly bullated leaves submersed but this seems to depend on other factors which I still need to work out.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> Do you have very high humidity?


Yeah, really high, around 100%. They grow with the top soil near to the surface in a totally close set up, with a water temperature of 24ºC.

Kai, I leave you a picture of the atypical cordata var. zonata 'Koru' ( I sent you an e-mail about this)


----------

